# Moon Rocket 88



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 5, 2022)

Digging more old parts out of the back of the barn and trying to envision a project out of them.











My first thoughts were to just create a Monark Rocket Header/Manifold bike like the JC Higgins version. I have actually seen a few pictures of real Monark built Manifold bikes and would love to have one someday.  But then I remembered a bike my friend Buddy used to have that was a custom mashup of a Dyno Mooneyes & a Buick Rocket 88 and I decided that since this was also going to be a Kustom mashup, why not roll with that theme.

Here is a picture of Buddy's bike used as inspiration for the theme:


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 5, 2022)

I had a loose girls Monark single springer fork that had been laying in the shop for a couple years waiting for the right project. It got straightened, threaded & cut down to fit the frame. Chrome was cleaned, mockup complete, the fork will be painted simi gloss black to match the Rocket frame.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 5, 2022)

Cut down and painted a fender to get a bobber look, and got the fork painted too while I had warmer weather.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 6, 2022)

Next up Wheels and tires. I had recently bought a Dyno Cruiser wheel set with a Nexus 7 Speed hub. I had a couple of Jerrold White Wall Slicks I've been hording for the right project. The rear got a slick, and the front just got a Kinda 2.125" WW for now. It's new but has been laying around for 20+ years and has sort of yellowed as those will do. I wanted to run a 1.75 on the front for that Wide Glide bobber look but didn't have one. I may change it out later. Now I think it needs a front fender, so time to cut another fender down to size.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 6, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Next up Wheels and tires. I had recently bought a Dyno Cruiser wheel set with a Nexus 7 Speed hub. I had a couple of Jerrold White Wall Slicks I've been hording for the right project. The rear got a slick, and the front just got a Kinda 2.125" WW for now. It's new but has been laying around for 20+ years and has sort of yellowed as those will do. I wanted to run a 1.75 on the front for that Wide Glide bobber look but didn't have one. I may change it out later. Now I think it needs a front fender, so time to cut another fender down to size.
> 
> View attachment 1583388
> 
> View attachment 1583387



Marty,

I have a Chen ????? Mountain bike tire, 26 x 1.75 (42-559) whitesidewall you can have.  No cracks and the whitewall isn’t yellowed that much. A little Westleys Bleach White might take of that. Text or call me.

Ed


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 7, 2022)

I got a front fender cut down and painted Saturday when it was still warm here. Installed yesterday and next up trying out handlebar and seat options.


----------



## JLF (Mar 7, 2022)

Cool project!  I forgot how sweet those front springer forks are.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 11, 2022)

JLF said:


> Cool project! I forgot how sweet those front springer forks are.



Yes, they are my favorite of all the Monark forks. Some would say they were not as widely used as the double spring Monark fork, but you couldn't tell that from my garage. This one makes the 9th one I have on bikes.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 11, 2022)

The tank was an old rusty Rocket tank I picked up at a swap meet years ago. It was cheap because it was badly rusted and had a few pinholes on one side. I had previously stripped all the rust off to reveal all the pinholes and pits, Fiber glassed the pinholes from the back, did a little fill primer to smooth out the pits, then premiered it and put it on the back burner pile until I needed it for something. This seemed to be a good project for it since it was a non-horn tank, and already had pinholes in it so I didn't feel as bad about drilling more holes for the repop headers I also had stashed and wanted to do something with.





It was painted Mooneyes Yellow, and the headers were installed.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 12, 2022)

Kool idea Marty, looks good!


----------



## Hukah (Mar 14, 2022)

Great looking ride.
How tall are those monark head tubes?
They look taller than others’.
Are they 5-1/4” like the CWC?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 15, 2022)

Hukah said:


> Great looking ride.
> How tall are those monark head tubes?
> They look taller than others’.
> Are they 5-1/4” like the CWC?



Off the top of my head, I think they are 5", but will have to measure again to be sure.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 15, 2022)

I got the boring stuff done. Nexus 7 speed & roller brake cables installed and adjusted.


----------



## Hukah (Mar 15, 2022)

Looks great.
I’m in the process of putting a nexus inter3 hub/wheel on my Hiawatha.
I can’t pedal the single speed bikes as well as I used to so I’m hoping that I’ll get more use out of the bike with a range of gears to work with/choose from.
Your bike is going to be a head turner.
Do you have it in any competitions or build offs?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 15, 2022)

Hukah said:


> Your bike is going to be a head turner.
> Do you have it in any competitions or build offs?



No, just doing for myself and for fun!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 20, 2022)

I picked up this chain guard from a good friend a few days ago. Once the poor repaint was stripped off, I primed, and painted it Moon yellow, then a black stripe was added.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 20, 2022)

Keeping with the Moon Rocket 88 theme up next is the decal/graphic planning. I usually like to print out my various ideas on regular printer paper, cut them out and lay them in place to see how the different size and layout ideas look, and which I like or don't before making and applying the actual waterslide decals. Here are a few ideas, which do you like?


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 21, 2022)

Nice custom Mooneyes, Marty. Fourth pic is my choice.
Looking forward to see how this one finishes up!


----------



## westwildcats (Mar 21, 2022)

Actually like best the look from post #9 in this thread, your original look.  Sometimes less is more.  Very cool project, good luck.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 22, 2022)

What's life without Flames!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 22, 2022)

Go with the Flames !   I'm diggin' the build !   😛  😛  😛   Thanks for the progress info/pictures .  Me Likey ! 😎


----------



## ODDER (Mar 22, 2022)

The flames are cool but I think the rocket 88 has to be on there as an homage to Buddy. Maybe flames on tank and the MOON 88 on the guard? 
plus you’ve already named the bike. 😁😎


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 22, 2022)

ODDER said:


> The flames are cool but I think the rocket 88 has to be on there as an homage to Buddy. Maybe flames on tank and the MOON 88 on the guard?
> plus you’ve already named the bike. 😁😎




That's a great idea Judd!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 25, 2022)

While trying to decide on which graphics to go with I thought a mockup with the yellow sheet metal parts might help me to get the bigger picture.

Well, it didn't! It just wasn't flowing right for me with the black fenders.




After staring at it a few days I decided it either had too much yellow, or not enough. Then, what the hell, go for it. Off with the fenders. More Yellow!





That's a lot of yellow, but it is a Mooneyes theme! And Mooneyes = Yellow!

Now, happier with the overall flow of the basic bike, back to the graphics. And thanks for all the help and feedback, I decided to go with Judd's suggestion and try the split theme.


----------



## ODDER (Mar 25, 2022)

I love the added yellow. The wheels got kinda lost with the black fenders. Now it pops! Looking great.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 26, 2022)

The rain finally stopped yesterday, and it got warm enough to get the chainguard clear coated. Added pedals and got it outside for pictures before getting dark. 
Now just hoping it dries up enough in the next couple days so I can get out and test ride it. I know this one wasn't very Classic or Antique, but it was a fun Kustom. Thanks for following along!


----------



## westwildcats (Mar 26, 2022)

Definitely the right call on the fenders, the whole bike has a flow to it now.  When the happy day comes, let us know how it rides.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 27, 2022)

You made the right choice by painting the fenders yellow .  That made a huge difference !   Sometimes it takes a little contemplation.................even over a few days for the "Solution" to come into focus when your creating something.  Your bike is looking really good.  🤓    Looking forward to the details of the 1st ride.  Thanks again for sharing the story/pictures.  👍


----------



## ozzie (Mar 27, 2022)

Awesome work. Enjoyed going through the build. I have a few of those nexus 7 and love em. I find the roller brake
one doesn’t spin as well as the coaster ones. What’s your one like?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 28, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Awesome work. Enjoyed going through the build. I have a few of those nexus 7 and love em. I find the roller brake
> one doesn’t spin as well as the coaster ones. What’s your one like?



I have 2 coaster brake Nexus 7's, this is my first roller brake version. I haven't had a chance to ride it yet to make any comparisons, but it seems to spin very freely and work well on the stand. I think I am more worried about the quality of the braking ability than the spin. I have had a few rear disk brake setups that weren't to impressive. Hoping this will be better. Will report, once I get to ride it.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 28, 2022)

I find the braking on all of the nexus 7 hubs I have lacking compared to the 3 or 4 speed versions. The roller brake hub is probably a little better but the lever feels quite spongy. I use a long 80’s mtb lever to give more leverage.

On my 39 Roadmaster fitted with a nexus 7, I found it too fast for the weak coaster and fitted a 100mm Sturmey Archer drum hub up front.


----------

